# Request for suggestions



## Daimonion (Apr 22, 2012)

Dear All,

I am a complete newbie in the field of classical music and now I am exploring the latter with curiosity. Among the pieces that I do like are:
- Bach - Art of Fugue, Goldberg Variations, Well-tempered Clavier
- Chopin - Nocturnes (especially, op. 20!)
- Beethoven - Moonlight Sonata (mov. 1)

Could you please suggest something similar that I could, probably of course, enjoy as well?


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Beethoven pathetique sonata
Chopin etudes, especially op 10


----------



## TudorMihai (Feb 20, 2013)

Since you like piano music, I would recommend Gershwin's Rhapsody in Blue, Second Rhapsody and Variations on "I Got Rhythm"


----------



## Daimonion (Apr 22, 2012)

Thank you guys. It may be of some help if I confess that I seem to prefer adagio (concerning Chopin op. 10...)


----------



## TudorMihai (Feb 20, 2013)

Daimonion said:


> Thank you guys. It may be of some help if I confess that I seem to prefer adagio (concerning Chopin op. 10...)


In that case, the second movement from Rachmaninoff's Second Piano Concerto, second movement from Mozart's Piano Concerto No. 23 and the second movement from Beethoven's Fifth Piano Concerto.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

You can try this list. Or even the Classical Music Project thread in this forum.

http://www.talkclassical.com/16620-tc-top-200-recommended.html


----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

Scarlatti's keyboard sonatas
Mendelssohn's Songs Without Words
Field's Nocturnes (since you like Chopin's)
Schumann! 

Or, like TudorMihai said, go through the famous piano concertos and skip to the second movements.


----------



## Daimonion (Apr 22, 2012)

I have tried some of your proposals and now I decided to contemplate Field's nocturnes a bit deeper. Thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Ravel's "Le tombeau de Couperin" is like baroque music reinterpreted through the mystic lens of impressionism. Worth giving a chance.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## Bone (Jan 19, 2013)

Field's nocturnes are wonderful. Since you are new to classical listening, might I suggest that you acquire multiple versions of pieces you really enjoy? I am a fan of Moravec playing Chopin and highly recommend his set to compliment what you already have.


----------



## Wanderer (Mar 8, 2013)

This is a complete collection of Chopin Nocturnes. Since you prefer softer piano music, I'm not going to recommend Horowitz. Rubenstein is good as well


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Daimonion said:


> Thank you guys. It may be of some help if I confess that I seem to prefer adagio (concerning Chopin op. 10...)


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

and






and


----------



## worov (Oct 12, 2012)




----------

